# daily aspirin - your dose?



## TripleOvertime (Jun 11, 2018)

I've always used 81mg low dose aspirin daily for the obvious benefits.  Here lately I've noticed some bros using quite a bit more than that.  Several hundred milligrams and up.

Do you use daily aspirin?  What is your daily dose?  Do you see significant advantages using more than the common 81mg?

At what point (miligrams) is it unsafe and not worth the extra dose?


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

81 mg morning and nite


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

high RBC count for quite a bit now and doc prescribed 85 mg baby asprin. I just did blood work and it didn't do much so we upped it to see if that changes.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 16, 2018)

My Doc had me on 250 daily, just in case i slip back into fibrillation, stroke prevention.


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2018)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-science-forum/41969-nsaids-might-killing-your-gains.html

You might be interested in this.


----------



## Sully (Jun 16, 2018)

www.runnersworld.com/health-injuries/amp20793036/athletes-popping-pills/

A little more, with links to studies and other articles. 

The defining question is whether you’re using it under a doctor’s direction for health reasons, or as a performance enhancer?


----------



## SURGE (Jun 21, 2018)

I was using 81mg but decided to drop it.


----------



## armada (Jun 23, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> I've always used 81mg low dose aspirin daily for the obvious benefits.  Here lately I've noticed some bros using quite a bit more than that.  Several hundred milligrams and up.
> 
> Do you use daily aspirin?  What is your daily dose?  Do you see significant advantages using more than the common 81mg?
> 
> At what point (miligrams) is it unsafe and not worth the extra dose?



I would definitely not use more than a baby aspirin (81mg) daily. Larger amounts of aspirin can definitely irritate your stomach lining and eventually lead to a ulcers.

I used to take a baby aspirin, but now I just make sure to get bloodwork done and donate blood if hematocrit gets too high.


----------



## Joko123 (Jun 23, 2018)

81 mg be alright  my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuck (Jun 25, 2018)

The 81mg seems to be enough for most people from what I have read. But many BB'ers will think more is better.  Some of the anti cancer studies I have read lately seem promising.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

WVcardealer said:


> 81 mg morning and nite



Just morning for me as soon as i wake up when cortisol is highest


----------



## jixxxer (Jul 27, 2018)

baby aspirin in mornings with caffeine and ephedrine...pre cardio


----------



## striffe (Jul 28, 2018)

I use 81mg but I also use fish oil which thins the blood as well.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 15, 2018)

striffe said:


> I use 81mg but I also use fish oil which thins the blood as well.



I was using both and krill oil but dropped the aspirin but may add it back in with just krill from now on. I never went above 81mg.


----------



## Viking (Sep 6, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I was using both and krill oil but dropped the aspirin but may add it back in with just krill from now on. I never went above 81mg.



I done the same. I was on 6g krill and 4g fish oil so felt the aspirin may be too much. I am tempted to add it back in onto that stack. If I take too many blood thinning supps I get nosebleeds so the reason why I dropped it in the first place. Maybe I will drop the fish oil and add in 81mg aspirin.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 18, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I was using both and krill oil but dropped the aspirin but may add it back in with just krill from now on. I never went above 81mg.



I don't use it myself either but from my view I think 81mq would be plenty.


----------



## Akamai (Sep 18, 2018)

Baby aspirin I believe its 81mgs here.

Ak


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 18, 2018)

My endo had me doing 81mgs eod.


----------



## odin (Sep 21, 2018)

I have heard so many contradicting opinions on daily aspirin. I don't use it. Although most seem to be on 81mg per day and many doctors still recommend that.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

yeah 81 baby aspirin will do the job


----------



## Tank211 (Dec 28, 2018)

I do 81 mg baby aspirin EOD.....I was doing 81mg daily and I had a spot cut off my arm and bleed a lot....the doc told me to lower my dose of aspirin.


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

My Dr. got me on baby ED


----------

